# Looking to buy Gator Blades?



## lp284 (Apr 14, 2010)

What do you Guys think of Oregon blades? And this place?http://www.mowpart.com/Blades-John-D...064/index.html I was looking at 396-738 Thanks in advance for ank help


----------

